
Amateur Astronomers Flash the Space Station (2012) - hberg
https://www.universetoday.com/93987/amateur-astronomers-flash-the-space-station/
======
mattbk1
This is interesting because the Space Station is flashed regularly--but with
other parts of the electromagnetic spectrum with ham radio:::;
[https://www.ariss.org/contact-the-iss.html](https://www.ariss.org/contact-
the-iss.html).

